# old scotts walk behind drive belt replacement



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

I got my hands on an older Scotts walk behind. I got it running but the drive system isn't working right. It might need a belt change. The belt is on a shaft and pulley that comes horizontally out the side of the engine. It goes out to the front wheels and the other pulley is right on the axel. I am guessing I have to remove one of the wheels or the entire axel to get the belt on the front. anybody ever work on one of these? any tips or suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You are correct. You will need to remove the wheel on the side closest to the pulley and the bracket that holds the axle. you can then feed the belt around the axle and onto the pulley.


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the response. Any tricks to this?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's pretty straight forward. Take the wheel off, remove any retainer on the pinion gear, take the pinion gear off and any thrust washers and pins or keys, then usually a couple of bolts holding the pivot arm on to the mower deck, slide the pivot arm off and then you can get the old belt off and the new one on.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

